# Cherry and Oak moulding for smoke?



## swamprb (Jan 17, 2007)

Any thoughts pro or con about using unfinished cherry moulding and oak trim for smoking? Or how about using it as a heat source with some lump in an offset?


----------



## taz6317 (Jan 17, 2007)

As long as it's unfinished, go for it.  My current stash of smoking wood is the cut-offs from an oak and hickory floor I laid last month (unfinished as well).   I use it just for smoke.  I use an offset (brinkmann Cimmarron) and use charcoal for heat.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 17, 2007)

Make sure the molding is solid wood and doesn't have any finger joints in it.  The finger joints usually have glue in them.


----------

